# Duck refuses care...



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 3, 2009)

But did EMS get a signed refusal form?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2009)

hopefully he listened to his brother and got AFLAC insurance.


----------



## willbeflight (Jul 3, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> hopefully he listened to his brother and got AFLAC insurance.



LOL  That's funny!


----------



## SES4 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Lmao.*

Perhaps it was one quack for yes and two for no.  Clearly they got two quacks if that was the case.

In any given event the writer of this blurb clearly did not proofread.  Hopefully they have taken up said practice after this article... if they were not fired of course!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2009)

Picture of duck in question?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope they documented the hell out of this call. This duck better be over 18 y/o and it better be CAOx4.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope they explained the risks of denying medical treatment to that duck.


----------



## tterrag (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree, Lets see the AMA document


----------



## John707 (Jul 7, 2009)

All i can say is cheers to the special people in this world. With out them it would be a boring world.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> I hope they documented the hell out of this call. This duck better be over 18 y/o and it better be CAOx4.


Well that brings up an interesting question--18 in duck years or in human years?


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 7, 2009)

How exactly does one determine if a duck is AOX4?  :huh:


----------



## apagea99 (Jul 7, 2009)

The duck is obviously not mentally competent to refuse care - he's all quacked up!


----------



## Maya (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this the guy?


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 7, 2009)

Maya said:


> Is this the guy?


It might have been this Russian guy.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2009)

Fir Na Au Saol said:


> It might have been this Russian guy.


Or this one:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 9, 2009)

Best.  Thread.  Ever.


----------

